# ASF breeding trio **DEATH**



## dociledragons (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if this was the right thread.

I just purchased A trio of two females and one male. All are full grown and both females were pregnant upon purchased. I came home from work to see the male killing off the pinkies that one of the pregnant females had. Is this because he was not the father of the litter? I no this can be the case in mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd guess it's more to do with the stress of the move.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Most likely the move or because of another male.
Why did you leave them together when they were already pregnant?


----------



## dociledragons (Feb 17, 2014)

It was a trio. The seller informed me the male was the dad of the pregnant females. I didn't know the male would kill the babies due to stress.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not really sure, if male asf know if they are the father of a litter. If they come to a group after the babies have been born, yes. but before that? Not sure if they can smell it or something...

imho stress is the more likely explanation. Or the male just is a bad father. I would switch him for one of his sons if this happens again. Introducing a new male could be tricky.

@Miceandmore64: 
I'm not keeping asf myself at the moment, but you often hear that they are a pain in the bum to introduce to new asf. so breeders don't like to split up groups because they say it's difficult to reintroduce them.
That's why most people I talked to keep them as breeding groups and do not take the male out when the does are expecting.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

@Serena
Thank you! Im slowly learning all these things Xx ha ha


----------



## dociledragons (Feb 17, 2014)

The trio has never been split up according to the seller. So, it's most likely stress b/c she gave birth just 4 days after getting them.


----------

